# mk1 repair panels??



## jeosh (Feb 20, 2009)

is there such a thing still available? i need rear arches and the rear lower panel for my rabbit to make it ready for paint, and before i go get some sheet metal and spend the winter making them i was wondering if anyone knows where i can find rabbit repair panels??
thanks alot
-josh


----------



## Snabbit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: mk1 repair panels?? (jeosh)*

Check out Rabbitparts.com


----------

